# Decatur/Huntsville Looking for game



## dittomikey (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking for a fantasy game in the Decatur/Huntsville area.  Pretty much any system as a player, but have over 25 years experience as a GM, prefering C&C, Savage Worlds, or other 'rules medium' systems when refereeing.


----------



## dittomikey (Aug 5, 2006)

**bump**


----------



## papastebu (Aug 14, 2006)

I live in Falkville. e-mail me. papastebu@yahoo.com


----------

